# Ecouteurs ou casque bluetooth apple pour Macbook



## AppleSpirit (22 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il des écouteurs sans fil (mais sutout bluetooth) fabriqués par apple ? Je voudrais les utiliser avec mon MacBook.

Merci à vous


----------



## kriso (22 Juillet 2008)

Wallace27 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Existe-t-il des écouteurs sans fil (mais sutout bluetooth) fabriqués par apple ? Je voudrais les utiliser avec mon MacBook.
> 
> Merci à vous


 
Fabriqué par Apple, je ne sais pas mais si tu vas sur l'AppleStore et que tu fais une recherche, il y en a un. 

A toi de voir.


----------



## AppleSpirit (16 Février 2009)

apparemment Apple ne fabrique pas d'écouteurs bluetooth... Ils sont tous filaires...


----------

